# Well, we've got the chips...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We might be the deepest team in the league now..which got to thinking...if a guy like KG or AI came on the block (for real), what would you guys thinking about packing some stuff up (besides Dirk) for one of them?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll give KVH (sign-and-trade), Cro, Pavel, and a guard (any of them) for KG

I'll give KVH (sign-and-trade), Damp, and 2 guards (any 2 of them, exclude Harris) for AI


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No offense, but I hope you're joking. Devin or Josh would probably have to be in any deal.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If we can get KG in the Mavericks, i wouldn't mind losing JHo and Harris.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> No offense, but I hope you're joking. Devin or Josh would probably have to be in any deal.


LOL... i thought you said who I would pack up.... :biggrin: 

I know JHo would have to be included in any of the two deals, but I wouldn't do it willingly. :clown:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hell yea I would include Josh or Devin for AI or KG.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I would for KG. 

Not so sure about AI.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, if KG landed on a contender = Shaq II. :allhail:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Hell yea I would include Josh or Devin for AI or KG.


For KG yes but i don't agree with you on AI.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

bray- Do i wanna know about your avy?

For KG, I think Harris, Howard, Terry? Croshere, and some picks.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> bray- Do i wanna know about your avy?
> 
> For KG, I think Harris, Howard, Terry? Croshere, and some picks.


Terry isn't going anywhere,


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> Terry isn't going anywhere,


except minnesota :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> except minnesota :biggrin:


 :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Stack and Terry for AI


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Stack and Terry for AI


Yea i like that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No way the Sixers do that. They're gonna want Harris and/or Howard off the top.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> Yea i like that.


  

I thought terry wasnt going anywhere


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Stack and Terry for AI


Those are the two I was thinking about when I said:

I'll give KVH (sign-and-trade), Damp, and 2 guards (any 2 of them, exclude Harris) for AI


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> I thought terry wasnt going anywhere


"bray- Do i wanna know about your avy?

For KG, I think Harris, Howard, Terry? Croshere, and some picks." 
That's what you posted for KG, see what i'm talking about? There is no way a GM would trade his 3 best players behind Dirk to get KG. Now i don't mind losing Terry and Stackhouse for AI because we still have Harris and Howard, are you still confused now?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Put me in the confused column. :raised_ey 

I don't see how McHale would let KG go without getting a premier PF in return, if for no other reason than roster alignment. 

And that premier PF is German.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

t1no said:


> "bray- Do i wanna know about your avy?
> 
> For KG, I think Harris, Howard, Terry? Croshere, and some picks."
> That's what you posted for KG, see what i'm talking about? There is no way a GM would trade his 3 best players behind Dirk to get KG. Now i don't mind losing Terry and Stackhouse for AI because we still have Harris and Howard, are you still confused now?


so what do you suggest? Come to think of it, dont think this team really needs either.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Put me in the confused column. :raised_ey
> 
> I don't see how McHale would let KG go without getting a premier PF in return, if for no other reason than roster alignment.
> 
> And that premier PF is German.


 
Look at it logically. KG is better than Dirk. KG can't get the Wolves into the POs by himself. Do you think Dirk can? I don't. 

Furthermore, the Wolves would most likely ask for Devin, or Josh next to Dirk, which we won't do.

Bottomline, the Wolves aren't looking for a star for KG, they shouldn't be. The best thing for them to do is get a package of young players and picks. Them getting some other high salary star is just dumb.

Would you guys do KG for Cro, Devin, 1sts, and Josh? I would.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Look at it logically. KG is better than Dirk. KG can't get the Wolves into the POs by himself. Do you think Dirk can? I don't.


I don't either.



_Dre_ said:


> Furthermore, the Wolves would most likely ask for Devin, or Josh next to Dirk, which we won't do.


I also agree.



_Dre_ said:


> Bottomline, the Wolves aren't looking for a star for KG, they shouldn't be. The best thing for them to do is get a package of young players and picks. Them getting some other high salary star is just dumb.


But I think they will want to fill the role that KG left (hypothetically). Maybe not a superstar, but that's a huge gap to give up, scoring and otherwise.




_Dre_ said:


> Would you guys do KG for Cro, Devin, 1sts, and Josh? I would.


In a New York minute, baby. :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> But I think they will want to fill the role that KG left (hypothetically). Maybe not a superstar, but that's a huge gap to give up, scoring and otherwise.


If we want to get realistic, and the Wolves wanna get smart, the assumption I'd make is that the Wolves probably won't want anything...at least not immediately. They won't necessarily say they're tanking, but...they're not looking to have some guy come in and sneak them into the 8th seed, and no lottery chance. The best bet for them is to go young, it's just silly to have a bunch of young guys and expiring contracts, then say...hypothetically..Zach Randolph on there. They're not gonna build around him, so they might as well just suck to get a high pick.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

lets hope the mavs can keep the chips this time.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> lets hope the mavs can keep the chips this time.


Keep the chips, and win the 'ship.

That's my motto. :biggrin:


----------

